# (pertg city)want to find tennis friends



## prochinero (Sep 8, 2012)

hello~
i am in working holiday now,but after i came here,i barely exercised.
and i have interest on tennis,i want to find someone who can play with me~
the course is in the subiaco near the city~
if anyone is interesting,you can reply or mail to me~
thank you~


----------

